# Bowfishing for rays



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on bowfishing guides around Hatty? I'll be down in June or July this year and would possibly like to go out chasing rays one night. Preferably I'd like some first-hand experience, but I guess anything's a good start.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know any guides that do it. You can probably find somebody to take you during the day, but at night ????

Send DD a pm, he might know someone.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You go riding around at night in the Pamlico you are liable to run into nets/crab pot lines/ shoals all of which can cause major problems in a boat especially at night.

You go riding around in the ocean at night it would be tough to spot them Rays since they are apt to be feeding near bottom.

Daytime will be better/safer.......I would not care to mess with a large Stingray at night in a boat.......flopping around...

Get DD to take you out during the day, you might find that Cobia fishing is more fun than poking rays, I am sure he would not mind cutting down on the Ray Man population.................you kill a couple big cownose............slice them up some..........hang them over the side..................bout an hour or so coming up tide you will see something that you may be hesitant about stickin..................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Like Garbo said,be glad to take ya out for a cobe,the rays will be colladeral damage.. Usually see bunches of schools during the right time of year...


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Like Garbo said,be glad to take ya out for a cobe,the rays will be colladeral damage.. Usually see bunches of schools during the right time of year...


That sounds good, Kenny. Let me get a date nailed down and figure out who's going with us and I'll get in touch.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Id like to see you out there with your ROBB with a tonkin shaft and dacite point stuck through a 50lb cownose

Wish I could go


----------

